# Drywall Takeoff Template



## frankrosales (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello gentlemen! I am new to the drywall side of the business and wanted to see if someone may be able to help me out by providing me with a detail takeoff template for drywall. I am currently in the commercial roofing business and the company is looking to expand into drywall as well. May someone please attach or send me a good detailed template for drywall please! I greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I just go through the house and measure it and write down what I need


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Here's a freebie: http://www.drywall-how-to.com/drywall-estimator.html


----------

